# Gold cell, first gold



## oldtimmer (May 5, 2009)

Thanks to Steve and his videos for making thing so simple and easy. It is definitely it is the way to go if you can use a cell. Fast, easy, cheap, and re-useable.

I found that if you need to speed the time that it takes for the gold to drop and settle to the bottom, that you can boil the water that was used to dilute the acid with. Mine did not want to settle out, so I tried boiling it and it worked. I had a clear water with the black gold settling out very rapidly. I did one wash in hot HCl and two additional rinse with water before I melted the gold. The bead came out very shinny and smooth, better looking that the other gold that I had recovered.

Picture of the little button and it ways in at .8 grams.


----------



## ki6ltp (May 5, 2009)

NICE.


----------

